# Trend Mortise & Tenon Jig



## Rob_H (16 Oct 2008)

Does anyone use the Trend Mortise & Tenon Jig? I'd be interested in any views before I buy one.


http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/MT_JIG/4/180/mortise_and_tenon_jig_.html


----------



## Rob_H (16 Oct 2008)

I've just seen the Dalboy's post - sorry! Must read other threads first!!!


----------

